# confusing wiper problem



## tspring (Sep 7, 2011)

I replaced the wiper motor on my 66 Lemans. With the wiper arms off the motor will sweep although the speed stays the same no mater if I turn it to high speed and it will go to park when the switch is turned off. If I put the wiper arms on, the arms will sweep very slowly and then stop. I can pull on the linkage and get them to sweep a little. I think I need a new switch and will the wiper linkage cause this problem?


----------

